# Tegu Taming Advice



## DavidRosi (Jul 4, 2012)

Basically; in need of a little advice, and preferably some witness accounts.

Kara is 9 months old, and the owner previously hadn't handled her as much as he could of. She's been with me for a month and I do my best to handle her daily.

She has never tried to bite of tail whip me but if try and handle her she will put in every single effort under the sun to get away from me... wriggle, kick, squirm... 



Any advice appreciated.


----------



## james.w (Jul 4, 2012)

Time and patience. Just keep working with her and she should become more docile. It is always a possibility she will be shy or anti social though.


----------



## m3s4 (Jul 4, 2012)

james.w said:


> Time and patience. Just keep working with her and she should become more docile. It is always a possibility she will be shy or anti social though.



This. 

Also, I've found that bathing my tegus daily and interacting with them when they are in water is a very good way to bond with them. 

They can't get away from you when they're in the tub, the water relaxes them and if they feel the need - they'll use your arm to climb out of the water - essentially making them "choose" to be close to you and trust you enough to "get" that close.


----------



## frost (Jul 4, 2012)

i have used that method with my extreme and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a quick up-date... Already starting to see major improvement, when she's out of her viv she's more than happy to be handled and only gets skiddish very occasionally. Happy Camper


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 11, 2012)

Also try carrying pinky mice in your pockets.
Works like a charm.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 11, 2012)

if by 'tame' you mean 'inexplicably bites peoples pants'...


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 11, 2012)

She's a good girl, never tail-whipped or bitten... or even come close to the latter. Last few days have been a dream !


----------

